# Samick Dealer ?



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

I know The Bow Shop in Waterloo carries them....not sure if it's the whole line or not though.


----------



## tecshooter05 (Mar 7, 2005)

*samick dealers*

George and Janice from X Quest

Phone: 613-723-6618
email: [email protected]


or 

arc elite

http://www.arcelite.com/


----------

